# chrysler sailboats



## TSOJOURNER

hello 
just wanted to see if there is anyone out there with a chrysler 20 sailboat I have one and just wanted to meet people that have the same boat to share story''s and ideals with. Thanks again for replying 
jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Jim,

I don''t have a Chrysler C20 but have been looking for one. If you ever run across someone who is looking to sell I would really appreciate if you could let me know.

It seems like 99% of the boats over 18 feet are cruisers with most of the space devoted to the cabin and very little for the cockpit.
I want a bigger boat but mainly for the cockpit room where I would be spending all of my time.

To me it looks like Chrysler had a good idea with the C20 but apparently it didn''t sell all that well as there are not too many out there and no other builder follow suite.

Thanks in advance,

Joe Karp


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I just bought a Chrysler 20 and haven''t had it in the water yet.
I''m looking for all the info I can get.
Be glad to share what I can find.
Chip


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jim,

I have owned a Chrysler 20 for 10 years. I do have considerable information on this boat.

It is simply the biggest small boat that has been built to date. I have mine in a slip in Mission Bay CA and regularly go offshore in it. Herreshof was the consulted designer on this boat, and incorporated design features of larger boats is the sailing design. You can go out for a leisurely family sail and race it the next day.

The Chrysler Sailing Asssociation used to be the best resource for info. I recently went to it and found the links were no longer functional.

If you have specific questions, please feel free to ask

r.


----------



## jarnfiel

The Chrysler Sailing Association has moved, not died. You can find it at http://chryslersailing.lizards.net . Same great content is there, with weekly revisions. There are no popups and the pages come up faster than ever. 

Fair Winds,
Jeff Arnfield
s/v Windward
1978 Chrysler 26 #481


----------



## georgesoilis

test


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I have a 1978 Chrysler 20 for sale. I''m negotiating a sale now but am in dire need to find a trailer to make the sale happen. Anyone know the specs the would help in finding the right trailer?


----------



## miyagi

Joe,
If you are looking for something with a good cockpit that sails very well I would suggest looking at the Tanzer 22. Comes in both fixed keel and centerboard versions for a few grand. Cockpit seats are almost 8 ft and still fits two for camper cruising. Actually two of us and a black lab spent three days on one. Of course now I have a bigger boat.... Good luck


----------



## Chadfunk48

I just bought my C-20 and it's great. Working on restoring her a little before i get her in the water. Does anyone know what years the boats were built in? thanks


----------



## jacksofthetrade

*Chrysler 20 Owner also*

Just wanted to say, my wife and I have a Chrysler 20. We actually bought it last year (2006). But we didn't actually get it registered until yesterday (finally).

We still need to do some clean up and some minor repair, not to mention actually learn how to sail. 

Anyway, I hope to hear more about other Chrysler 20 owner's boats.

But we've got time.

[email protected]


----------



## sailingdog

Any reason you're resurrecting a dead thread... congrats on the Chrysler 20 btw, but please leave dead threads in peace...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Keel Question*

I was wondering. Can you sail with the keel partially extended? We have shallower water around Omaha and was a little worried about the 5+ foot draft. Thanks.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes

I have a Chrysler 22 that I've owned for almost a year now.. 
I'd love to know details about the boat.. original bilge pump location, swing keel pin maintenance suggestions, mast rake, shroud tension, how the factory intentended to hold the pop top up, traveller suggestions...

~Joey

PS-I don't love to pick a fight with the mean old dudes, but if the resurrected thread wasn't relevant, it wouldn't have been searched out and resurrected.. better to make one huge thread that spans years than hundreds of little 2posters


----------



## astraeus

Since it has been revived a good place to talk to other Chrysler owners:

Chrysler Sailors :: Index


----------



## gdbankie

recently acquired a chrysler 20,, it was free..lol..yyeeaahhh,, i do need some info and put my eyes on one if any owners are near atlanta georgia,, problem is ,, need a boom, or at least a acurate boom measurement, and someone previosly cut part of the keel out just behind the keel trunk. i do have mast and rigging and a gooood fiberglass man... any help would be awesome


----------



## gdbankie

sorry,, ill learn


----------



## WanderingStar

You might try a new thread in "Gear and Maintenance" with any specific questions you have. Congratulations on your boat, good luck with her. I've owned about 15 Chryslers (cars) and liked every one!


----------



## Yes

TSOJOURNER said:


> Jim,
> 
> I have owned a Chrysler 20 for 10 years. I do have considerable information on this boat.
> 
> It is simply the biggest small boat that has been built to date. I have mine in a slip in Mission Bay CA and regularly go offshore in it. Herreshof was the consulted designer on this boat, and incorporated design features of larger boats is the sailing design. You can go out for a leisurely family sail and race it the next day.
> 
> The Chrysler Sailing Asssociation used to be the best resource for info. I recently went to it and found the links were no longer functional.
> 
> If you have specific questions, please feel free to ask
> 
> r.


Jim, my name is Art. I got a neighbor boy age 13 a free Chrysler 20, 1978.. We want to remove the mast to do some repairs and add new wiring. So my question is how to lower the mast. I've been told to remove the fwd lower stays, leave the aft lower attached and attach a block and rope to forestay, ease the mast back.. Seems doable just don't want to break anything. Thanks for any help you can give us. Art


----------



## midwesterner

Yes said:


> Jim, my name is Art. I got a neighbor boy age 13 a free Chrysler 20, 1978.. We want to remove the mast to do some repairs and add new wiring. So my question is.....


Art, according to his history on his profile, Jim has not been on this site in 15 years.

For the smaller boats in the 22 foot range, you can usually lower the mast with a gin pole. You can make your own with some pieces of lumber. There are instructions all over the internet.

I just Googled "gin pole for small sailboat masts". There are all sorts of pictures, articles, and YouTube videos.



gin pole for a small sailboat mast - Google Search


----------

